# using human piriton in a dog



## Toby6

I just joined so don't really know how this works! Basically I need to know what dosage to give my dog. He's a medium sized border collie and has an allergy to some kind of plant that only displays itself for a couple of months a year.Can anyone help with dosage guidelines?


----------



## fluffybunny2001

you need to ask a vet,i use piriton with my dog,but only on my vets advice


----------



## H0lly

I was going to ask this the other way around ? I have piriton given to my from the vet for my woofs he said it was the same for humans , I have real bad mozzie bites, could i take the dogs tablets or is that just stupid ?  Sorry to crash your thread


----------



## smokeybear

You should really only ever give drugs to your dog on the advice of your vet, however........ in an emergency

Piriton is chlorphenamine maleate the dose is:

4 &#8211; 8 mg large dog x 2 a day, 2 &#8211; 4 mg x 2 a day small ones

Piriteze is ceterizine it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate.

Cetirizine has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects

(Source: vets who designed and delivered the National Certificate for Canine First Aid)


----------



## Horse and Hound

H0lly said:


> I was going to ask this the other way around ? I have piriton given to my from the vet for my woofs he said it was the same for humans , I have real bad mozzie bites, could i take the dogs tablets or is that just stupid ?  Sorry to crash your thread


I dare say you could, if its the same tablets yeah!

I use the same ones I give my dogs!

On the advice of my vet, Harvey (staff x lab) has 1 in the morning and 1 at night if he flares up, and Roo (terrier) has 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night.


----------



## BessieDog

My Great Dane used to suffer allergies - never sure to what exactly, ended up thinking it was probably air!  Anyway, the vet prescribed 9 Piriton per day (one would knock me out, though he never showed any side effects). As he had so many the vet gave them to me in tubs of 500 which used to cost me around £4. So if we needed to take an anti histamine we'd just take one of his. Human version (exactly the same tablet) was around £3 for 20!

I advise only on a vet's advice, but yes, piriton is fine for dogs (and horses come to that).


----------



## GoldenShadow

Piriton from the chemist is the same as from the vet, my vet just today prescribed my dog more and said I can get it from the chemist if I prefer (price wise).

I would really seek veterinary advice because personally I don't rate Piriton and wouldn't like to hope it would fix the issue. My 29kg golden retriever gets 3 tablets a day, just standard size. He can only have one tab three times a day or 1.5 tabs two times a day though, not all in one go.


----------



## Doll

ours is for both and we get in tubs of 500 as buying it at the chemist can work out expensive. 6-9 a day for our Dane. 

What I found hilarious is this is for pets only on the front to say do not drink or work machinery as can make you drowsy on the side LOL!!!!!


----------



## BessieDog

Hey - I just remembered the same warning was on the tub for my Dane! It made me smile at the time too!


----------



## Blitz

I found it made Candy very lethargic so stopped using it. She had one a day. The vet said I could experiment with other anti histamines but piriton is by far the cheapest and can be bought in bulk. I give it to horses sometimes too.


----------



## Horse and Hound

GoldenShadow said:


> I would really seek veterinary advice because personally I don't rate Piriton and wouldn't like to hope it would fix the issue.


I on the other hand think it is fab! Harvey's runny eyes and sneezing cleared up within minutes and when Roo has an itching attack after running through nettles  that does the job too.

Same as with me, its the only one out there that seems to work when I set off on a sneezing fit.

Blitz, just out of interest, did you get the piriton for your horse on advice from a vet too? My mare is flaring up horrendously at the moment with flies, despite a fly rug, garlic, Fly Free from Global herbs and fly spray!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Horse and Hound said:


> I on the other hand think it is fab! Harvey's runny eyes and sneezing cleared up within minutes and when Roo has an itching attack after running through nettles  that does the job too.
> 
> Same as with me, its the only one out there that seems to work when I set off on a sneezing fit.


It makes no odds for my Roo but my vet wants me to keep trying in case  he has very red, raw feet and in between his toes especially alongside general itchiness and the only thing helping it is increasing his steroids. What dosage do you give your boy, he's only a small dog isn't he?


----------



## Horse and Hound

GoldenShadow said:


> It makes no odds for my Roo but my vet wants me to keep trying in case  he has very red, raw feet and in between his toes especially alongside general itchiness and the only thing helping it is increasing his steroids. What dosage do you give your boy, he's only a small dog isn't he?


Roo has 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening if he flares up. He is about 9kg now.

Harvey on the other hand has 1 in the morning 1 at night. He weighs just under 19kg.

500 on the internet for £10 I've just found- different packaging but same ingredient. Just wondering if its worth trying the horse as everythign I've done to bring her fly bites down just doesn't work.


----------



## BessieDog

I know you didn't ask me  but although I haven't had to use Piriton on my horse, it was prescribed for another horse down the yard for a skin condition. Best to check with your vet though re dosage.


----------



## swarthy

H0lly said:


> I was going to ask this the other way around ? I have piriton given to my from the vet for my woofs he said it was the same for humans , I have real bad mozzie bites, could i take the dogs tablets or is that just stupid ?  Sorry to crash your thread


You can but Piriton from any good pharmacy (and probably considerably cheaper than you would get it from a vet) - I have a number of allergies and never ever leave home without a packet in my bag


----------

